# Bucks vs Grizzlies: Game 7



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

the Bucks are 2-4, but they've lost some tough close games so far this season. On the other hand, they haven't really had the toughest schedule. That changes tonight as the Bucks welcome undefeated Memphis into the Bradley Center. The Bucks' star youngsters, Jabari Parker and Giannis Antetokoumpo, have been looking better and better with each passing game, but they'll need a monster game out of the pair to pull of the upset tonight,


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Won't get any easier against the Grizzlies. But they are coming off a tough game last night. This has trap game written all over it for Memphis but I still think they reach 7-0.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I decided to watch football instead of this game, and apparently I missed out. The Bucks handed Memphis their first loss of the season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> I decided to watch football instead of this game, and apparently I missed out. The Bucks handed Memphis their first loss of the season.


You missed out on Giannis taking over the 4th quarter with his scoring.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> Won't get any easier against the Grizzlies. But they are coming off a tough game last night. This has trap game written all over it for Memphis but I still think they reach 7-0.



Well how about that?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bubbles said:


> Well how about that?



Very impressive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JKidd is killing my fantasy team. 23 and 27 minutes tonight for Knight and Parker. Boo Jason, boo.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------

